# Imparare l’inglese



## Milo (4 Settembre 2022)

Volevo sapere la strada migliore per imparare l’inglese, proprio saperlo parlare e capire bene.
Io l’ho studiato a scuola, a livello scritto o grammaticalmente non sono messo male, ma a voce non capisco una beneamata mazza.

volevo sapere la strada migliore da prendere, se ci sono corsi straconsigliati o meglio di andare in Inghilterra tipo 6 mesi non esiste.


----------



## Buciadignho (5 Settembre 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Volevo sapere la strada migliore per imparare l’inglese, proprio saperlo parlare e capire bene.
> Io l’ho studiato a scuola, a livello scritto o grammaticalmente non sono messo male, ma a voce non capisco una beneamata mazza.
> 
> volevo sapere la strada migliore da prendere, se ci sono corsi straconsigliati o meglio di andare in Inghilterra tipo 6 mesi non esiste.


La miglior cosa é praticarlo con chi lo parla fluentemente, quindi se hai l'opportunità ti straconsiglio il viaggio all'estero. 

Altrimenti io consiglio a orescindere di sfruttare Netflix o YouTube, comincia a vedere le cose in lingua Inglese con i sottotitoli in Italiano, o se non hai problemi con i sottotitoli in Inglese. 

Se unisci i due concetti imparerai molto in fretta. Poi si, se riesci fai anche altri corsi da fare a parte, ma se lo vuoi parlare questi sono i "segreti".


----------



## Gamma (5 Settembre 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Volevo sapere la strada migliore per imparare l’inglese, proprio saperlo parlare e capire bene.
> Io l’ho studiato a scuola, a livello scritto o grammaticalmente non sono messo male, ma a voce non capisco una beneamata mazza.
> 
> volevo sapere la strada migliore da prendere, se ci sono corsi straconsigliati o meglio di andare in Inghilterra tipo 6 mesi non esiste.


Ti parlo da persona che parla l'inglese ad un buon livello e abbastanza fluentemente: la grammatica va studiata a scuola, come abbiamo fatto un po' tutti, ma la dimistichezza nel parlare e nell'ascolto io l'ho migliorata nel tempo grazie a film, sport, serie tv, giochi, video vari ecc. in lingua inglese.

Sarà che quando ci sono cose che interessano (come appunto giochi o film) diventa più semplice capire e imparare, rispetto all'apprendimento didattico, ma io mi sono trovato molto bene così. In passato ho anche seguito un corso, ma ho imparato molto più inserendo molto prepotentemente l'inglese nella mia vita in altri modi.

Ripeto, vocalmente me la cavo sia nel parlato che nell'ascolto, anche se non sono al livello di un madrelingua. Ammetto, tuttavia, che quando mi capita di ascoltare un inglese molto veloce e con cadenze particolari (es. scozzese, irlandese) fatico un po' di più ahahahah.


----------



## Kayl (5 Settembre 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Volevo sapere la strada migliore per imparare l’inglese, proprio saperlo parlare e capire bene.
> Io l’ho studiato a scuola, a livello scritto o grammaticalmente non sono messo male, ma a voce non capisco una beneamata mazza.
> 
> volevo sapere la strada migliore da prendere, se ci sono corsi straconsigliati o meglio di andare in Inghilterra tipo 6 mesi non esiste.


ascolta e guarda le traduzioni delle canzoni, guarda i film e serie tv sottotitolati. Assimili tantissimo.
Io all'università ho fatto 2 anni una facoltà che non implicava lingue, alle superiori in inglese media del 6 risicato, un giorno vado a Jesolo, conosco due tedesche e parlo con loro in inglese senza problemi, per 2 anni non avevo toccato un libro manco morto, solo canzoni e serie tv e film, puramente per intrattenimento, non perché volessi studiare la lingua.

Fidati, è un metodo straordinariamente efficace. PS: ho una laurea in lingue e ho fatto la tesi in inglese.


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ascolta e guarda le traduzioni delle canzoni, guarda i film e serie tv sottotitolati. Assimili tantissimo.
> Io all'università ho fatto 2 anni una facoltà che non implicava lingue, alle superiori in inglese media del 6 risicato, un giorno vado a Jesolo, *conosco due tedesche e parlo con loro in inglese senza problemi*, per 2 anni non avevo toccato un libro manco morto, solo canzoni e serie tv e film, puramente per intrattenimento, non perché volessi studiare la lingua.
> 
> Fidati, è un metodo straordinariamente efficace. PS: ho una laurea in lingue e ho fatto la tesi in inglese.


Immagino che le tedesche fossero molto stimolanti da studiare


----------



## Kayl (5 Settembre 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Immagino che le tedesche fossero molto stimolanti da studiare


oh dio lasciamo perdere va, la mattina a colazione ero seduto sul tavolo vicino al loro, il mio naso invocava pietà.


----------



## Baba (5 Settembre 2022)

Io ho letto e ti consiglio Virtually Native: How to Learn English.
È scritto in un inglese piuttosto basic.

Dice il contrario di quello che sentirai dire spesso in giro, ovvero che il metodo migliore è quello di praticarlo parlando. Lettura e ascolto sono le attività più importanti per lui, solo dopo arrivano la parte parlata e la scrittura.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Settembre 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Volevo sapere la strada migliore per imparare l’inglese, proprio saperlo parlare e capire bene.
> Io l’ho studiato a scuola, a livello scritto o grammaticalmente non sono messo male, ma a voce non capisco una beneamata mazza.
> 
> volevo sapere la strada migliore da prendere, se ci sono corsi straconsigliati o meglio di andare in Inghilterra tipo 6 mesi non esiste.



Per curiosità, quanti anni hai ?
Più passa il tempo più diventa difficile apprendere una nuova lingua.

Io avevo iniziato con le videolezioni della buonanima di John Peter Sloan, ma io a scuola praticamente NON avevo fatto inglese e quindi dovevo partire quasi da 0. Guardare i film/serie tv anche all'epoca era un consiglio molto gettonato ma non capivo un tubo e anche con i sottotitoli alla fine finivo o per non guardare il film e guardare i sottotitoli, o per non sentire il parlato concentrandomi esclusivamente sul video e sui sottotitoli o...o per rompermi i cojones  

Attualmente ogni tanto faccio ancora uso di duolinguo sullo smartphone, ma fino a poco tempo fa........John


----------



## Baba (5 Settembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ascolta e guarda le traduzioni delle canzoni, guarda i film e serie tv sottotitolati. Assimili tantissimo.
> Io all'università ho fatto 2 anni una facoltà che non implicava lingue, alle superiori in inglese media del 6 risicato, un giorno vado a Jesolo, conosco due tedesche e parlo con loro in inglese senza problemi, per 2 anni non avevo toccato un libro manco morto, solo canzoni e serie tv e film, puramente per intrattenimento, non perché volessi studiare la lingua.
> 
> Fidati, è un metodo straordinariamente efficace. PS: ho una laurea in lingue e ho fatto la tesi in inglese.


Scusa ma tu per quanti anni sei andato avanti con canzoni, serie Tv e film per poter fare una buona conversazione in inglese con due tedesche?
Quelle che hai elencato tu sono tutte cose utili ma da sole non bastano per definirle un metodo molto efficace perché per ottenere un ottimo B2 ci vogliono molti anni, prima o poi dovrai anche parlare e farlo spesso per accelerare i tempi. Partendo da un A2 un autodidatta con un metodo davvero efficace e con impegno dopo 1/2 anni al massimo raggiungi un B2 e puoi dire tranquillamente di saper parlare inglese. Con solo film serie Tv e canzoni ci metti il triplo del tempo a meno che non sei davvero portato per le lingue.
Poi dipende cosa si intende per saper parlare inglese, per me dev’essere almeno un B2 e la maggior parte delle persone che mi hanno detto di saper parlare inglese hanno un B1 scarso. Comunque io cambierei le traduzioni delle canzoni con la semplice lettura di qualsiasi genere perché spesso le canzoni sono poetiche e possono avere poco senso se si vuole imparare. Però hai centrato in pieno quello che avevo scritto nel messaggio precedente, lettura e ascolta sono fondamentali. e per la traduzione aggiungerei anche un dizionario monolingua online, ottimo per imparare e memorizzare i vocaboli.


----------



## Milo (5 Settembre 2022)

Ho 32 anni, ed ho proprio difficolta a parlare e capirlo, ovviamente non considero il “come stai?” E compagnia varia, se partono a chiacchierare non capisco niente, 0.
E vorrei imparare anche in fretta


----------



## Nomaduk (5 Settembre 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho 32 anni, ed ho proprio difficolta a parlare e capirlo, ovviamente non considero il “come stai?” E compagnia varia, se partono a chiacchierare non capisco niente, 0.
> E vorrei imparare anche in fretta



Per impararlo in fretta bisogna andare a vivere in un paese dove si parla inglese stando a contatto con madrelingua. Se non c'è la possibilità iscriversi ad un corso intensivo nella propria città.


----------



## Milo (5 Settembre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Per impararlo in fretta bisogna andare a vivere in un paese dove si parla inglese stando a contatto con madrelingua. Se non c'è la possibilità iscriversi ad un corso intensivo nella propria città.



potrei valutare entrambe le cose, anche se andar via potrebbe farmi bene per altri motivi ma sarebbe un casino col lavoro..

e i corsi si riesce ad imparare si?


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ho 32 anni, ed ho proprio difficolta a parlare e capirlo, ovviamente non considero il “come stai?” E compagnia varia, se partono a chiacchierare non capisco niente, 0.
> E vorrei imparare anche in fretta


In fretta è impossibile. Io l’ho imparato da adolescente e volevo impararlo in fretta, ma ricordo che ho dovuto fermarmi e procedere a piccoli passi perché a mettere in testa troppe cose insieme si finisce per non assimilare nulla.
Inizialmente avevo seguito il consiglio di guardare serie tv e film in lingua, ma era estremamente frustrante perché non capivo nulla e mi sembrava una cosa impossibile. Allora mi cercai letture graduate e ascolti mirati sul mio livello. Così facendo ho imparato tantissimo. Io poi l’ho praticato anche all’estero, ma avevo già una buonissima base di partenza.
Quindi io ti suggerirei di procedere per piccoli passi. Cerca su google cose tipo “Grammar A1/A2/B1 ecc” a seconda del tuo livello, idem per reading e listening. Poi man mano che salirai di livello potrai passare al resto.
Per lo speaking non ci sono ricette magiche. Bisogna praticarlo, praticarlo, praticarlo. Una volta che avrai raggiunto un buon livello e avrai acquisito un po’ di strutture base e lessico potrai iniziare a fare esercizi da solo(tipo se pensi una cosa in italiano chiederti “come la direi in inglese?” e provare a dirla), ma la parte di parlarlo con qualcuno resterà fondamentale.

PS: non scoraggiarti se all’inizio ti sembrerà tutto impossibile, è normale. Ma con pratica e costanza ci riuscirai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (5 Settembre 2022)

Serie TV e YouTube con sottotitoli in inglese, prova a ripetere quello che viene detto, progredisci all'avere zero sottotitoli

Sconsiglio i sottotitoli in italiano, 1) ti concentri solo sulla lettura 2) spesso nei doppiaggi e quindi nei sottotitoli ci sono arrangiamenti che potrebbero cambiare totalmente ciò che viene detto in lingua madre


----------



## Swaitak (5 Settembre 2022)

L'ho studiato più volte, ma il livello massimo raggiunto credo sia tra b1-b2.
Sono almeno 10 anni che scrivo su forum internazionali e guardo contenuti in lingua inglese (ho iniziato con i sottotitoli in inglese, poi li ho tolti).
Grazie a questo ho una buona comprensione (un pò di difficoltà con il regno unito che mangiano le parole).
Per il parlato un disastro, purtroppo è necessario esercitarsi frequentemente con la gente.


----------



## bobbylukr (5 Settembre 2022)

Io sono uno di quelli che non lo ha studiato a scuola ma lo ha "imparato" con i fumetti, le canzoni le serie TV, qualsiasi cosa su YouTube e navigando su siti stranieri, lo capisco bene ma lo parlo davvero male(giusto quando vedo qualche amico che ha sposato ragazze straniere e allora si parla in inglese). Per capirlo quindi,secondo me, non serve necessariamente fare conversazione diretta, quello serve per parlarlo ma basta un mix di ascolto ed avere un buon vocabolario anche di espressioni gergali. Cmq ho visto più volte pubblicizzata una app che si chiama cambly che ti fa conversare direttamente di persona con un/una madrelingua, io non l'ho mai provata ma credo non sia male se uno vuole imparare a parlare in scioltezza...


----------



## Sam (5 Settembre 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Volevo sapere la strada migliore per imparare l’inglese, proprio saperlo parlare e capire bene.
> Io l’ho studiato a scuola, a livello scritto o grammaticalmente non sono messo male, ma a voce non capisco una beneamata mazza.
> 
> volevo sapere la strada migliore da prendere, se ci sono corsi straconsigliati o meglio di andare in Inghilterra tipo 6 mesi non esiste.


Imposta tutto in inglese: computer, smartphone. Qualunque cosa permetta il cambio lingua.
Gli smartphone hanno gli assistenti vocali, quindi passando in inglese dovrai parlare inglese anche con lui.
Devi abituarti ad essere circondato di inglese.

Secondo, come ti hanno detto: leggi. Tanto.
Non partire subito con letture impegnative, perché potresti trovare licenze letterarie o termini arcaici, e ti confonderai solo le idee.
Inizia con testi semplici, anche con roba per bambini.
Il kindle è un ottimo alleato, perché ha il dizionario integrato. Quando non capisci un termine, premi su di esso, ed esce il dizionario che ti spiega il tutto.

Terzo: parla in inglese. Anche da solo.
La difficoltà nel parlare non è tanto trovare il vocabolo, ma smettere di pensare in italiano e tradurre mentalmente in inglese. Tu devi pensare in inglese e parlare direttamente.
Come quando parli dialetto: tu in dialetto non pensi in italiano. Parli e comprendi direttamente in lingua. Io lo facevo quando dovevo fare delle presentazioni al lavoro. Da solo, rifacevo la presentazione direttamente in inglese.
Per parlare con qualcuno esistono prodotti come Cambly e Hello Talk. Di Cambly me ne hanno parlato un gran bene, però personalmente non ho provato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Settembre 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Volevo sapere la strada migliore per imparare l’inglese, proprio saperlo parlare e capire bene.
> Io l’ho studiato a scuola, a livello scritto o grammaticalmente non sono messo male, ma a voce non capisco una beneamata mazza.
> 
> volevo sapere la strada migliore da prendere, se ci sono corsi straconsigliati o meglio di andare in Inghilterra tipo 6 mesi non esiste.



io lo parlo fluent, quasi madrelingua ma ho vissuto in UK/USA per diversi anni. Se non hai la possibilità di andare a vivere in una nazione anglofona, il mio consiglio è prendersi subito una teacher anglofona. Ne troverai tante anche online, 3/4 ore di conversazione a settimana, più compiti a casa. devi arrivare al livello dove riuscirai a guardare i film e serie TV in Inglese con sottotitoli in inglese (puoi partire da qualche film Disney, più semplici da capire). Da lì il livello crescerà esponenzialmente. Eviterei i vari corsi standard, la grammatica inglese è veramente semplice, puoi impararla da autodidatta (ci sono anche diverse piattaforme come Duolingo e Babbel ecc..)


----------



## sunburn (5 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il kindle è un ottimo alleato, perché ha il dizionario integrato. Quando non capisci un termine, premi su di esso, ed esce il dizionario che ti spiega il tutto.


Vero, ma farei una precisazione: prima leggere tutto e cercare di capire nel complesso di cosa si stia parlando, dopo cercare le varie parole che non si conosco. Se ci si ferma ogni tre-quattro parole per leggere la traduzione di un vocabolo diventa un casino.



Sam ha scritto:


> Tu devi pensare in inglese e parlare direttamente.


Questa è la difficoltà più grande per parlare fluentemente. Un piccolo trucchetto è imparare le “frasi standard” più comuni. Esempio banalissimo: chiunque abbia fatto un po’ di inglese, anche male, alle superiori, se deve dire il proprio nome o chiedere l’ora sa farlo senza pensare né a come costruire la frase né alla traduzione dei vocaboli. 
Ampliando questo arsenale di “frasi standard” si pongono buone basi e si acquisisce fiducia nella propria capacità linguistiche.


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La miglior cosa é praticarlo con chi lo parla fluentemente, quindi se hai l'opportunità ti straconsiglio il viaggio all'estero.
> 
> Altrimenti io consiglio a orescindere di sfruttare Netflix o YouTube, comincia a vedere le cose in lingua Inglese con i sottotitoli in Italiano, o se non hai problemi con i sottotitoli in Inglese.
> 
> Se unisci i due concetti imparerai molto in fretta. Poi si, se riesci fai anche altri corsi da fare a parte, ma se lo vuoi parlare questi sono i "segreti".


Quotissimo.
Netflix con i sottotitoli in inglese sono stati il top anche per me.

L’ unica cosa che posso aggiungere a ciò che è stato già detto è la possibilità di cambiare la lingua a tutti i dispositivi elettronici che usi, computer, iPhone etc…


----------



## Devil man (5 Settembre 2022)

Il metodo migliore e veloce è vivere all'estero e parlare H24 in inglese.


----------

